# Jewish groups condemn FIA boss over 'Nazi' sex claims



## Thorlifter (Mar 31, 2008)

Will people never learn!  

Jewish groups condemn FIA boss over 'Nazi' sex claims - Yahoo! News


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 31, 2008)

That is completly asinine


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2008)

What the hell was he thinking??


----------



## timshatz (Mar 31, 2008)

What pics? I didn't see any pics?


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Probably havin fun and didnt think about the uniforms


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 31, 2008)

You know, I couldn't care less if you wanna bang prostitutes dress as a Nazi. But geez, leave the F'n camera's at home. I mean, use your head for something other than a place to leave your hat.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 31, 2008)

What you do at home its your business but when photo cameras are involved trouble will come...especially if you are someone famous.What I don't understand thought its how this insults the jewish people...was a girl portraying a holocaust victim or what...people are easily insulted this days...especially jews...its really annoying...I'd like to see them saying they are sorry for Jesus...anyway I don't want to think that I have something against jews so I'll stop here...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Excuse me, but why should the Jews apologize for Jesus?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2008)

Well Konigstiger you have just opened a whole new can of worms.


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2008)

max mosley "dickhead"


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 31, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Excuse me, but why should the Jews apologize for Jesus?



I don't want to start a religious talk, its my fault, I shouldn't have mentioned it in the first place.I still believe though that jewish people are easily offended.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2008)

Why should anyone apologize for the actions some people took 2000 years ago.

Only an idiot would think so.

Reminds me of the muslims who are still pissed about the crusade 900 years in the past.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Political correctness...???


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Political correctness...???



Yeah, because we all have to be political correct these days... 
As long as I don't oppress anyone I can think whatever I want.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Konigstiger205 said:


> I don't want to start a religious talk, its my fault, I shouldn't have mentioned it in the first place.I still believe though that jewish people are easily offended.



Well, you should choose your words carefully. There are a few Jews here, myself included. If you are going to make a statement like that, you better be prepared to answer for yourself.

Easily offended? You are saying that ALL Jews are easily offended? Is it right to make a statement about an entire group of people like that? I am NOT easily offended, nor are many of the Jews that I know.


----------



## The Basket (Mar 31, 2008)

Find out about his Dad.

Chortle chorlte.

But paying that much for five prostitutes is just criminal.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 31, 2008)

Well a good example its the situation with this guy...just because some girls where dress in nazi guards, he should apologize...common...if it was in public yeah but it wasn't...communism made as many victims as nazism, my country "enjoyed" communism for 50 years yet you can see people wearing t-shirts with the soviet flag.Shouldn't we be offended by anyone showing anything related to communism...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Considering the family history of this guy, absolutely he should apologize. His father was a Nazi, and considering what they did to the Jews, it seems, at the very least, in poor taste. What one does in their private life is their business, but once the cameras come out, it's different.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 31, 2008)

I totally agree with you about the camera part...he should have been more careful...usually most famous people go out like that...the wrong photo/video at the wrong time...


----------



## Freebird (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> What the hell was he thinking??



Probably have to resign his job now...

But he could always run as Gov. of New York....


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 1, 2008)

Something tells me he wasn't thinking at all...


----------



## JimmywiT (Apr 1, 2008)

That HAS to be an April fools joke.


----------



## Clave (Apr 4, 2008)

I wonder which 'reputable' newspaper was the source of this story?


----------



## mkloby (Apr 4, 2008)

Konigstiger205 said:


> What you do at home its your business but when photo cameras are involved trouble will come...especially if you are someone famous.What I don't understand thought its how this insults the jewish people...was a girl portraying a holocaust victim or what...people are easily insulted this days...especially jews...its really annoying...I'd like to see them saying they are sorry for Jesus...anyway I don't want to think that I have something against jews so I'll stop here...



Konigstiger - come on buddy. The Jewish people are hardly an easily grouped together homogeneous group. You have everything from Ethiopian, Russian, and American Jews just the same as there are Catholics from all over.

The thought that you were thinking is nonsense on many levels. How can anybody be responsible for something that happened 2,000 years ago? Besides that, how can you hold a whole group at fault for the actions of a few? I'm a devout Catholic, so it's not like I'm coming out of left field. Do you think when the Apostles went out spreading the word Jews had to apologize? Did Pope John Paul II demand apologies from Jews?

Please try to think about some of these things...


----------

